# Can I take the SE exam



## CUniverse (Oct 23, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone knew the prerequisites for the SE exam, I am trying to figure out if I am ever going to be able to take it if I want to go for it. I know it would be a super long journey but it sounds like something I may want to do one day. So I just took the transportation PE, not sure if I passed or not but for the sake of this post let’s say I get the transportation PE. Would I be eligible to take the SE exam in Illinois?

Thank you in advance for any replies!


----------



## Reverse Polish (Oct 23, 2020)

Why would you ever want to subject yourself to the SE exam if you just took the PE in Civil-Transportation?  Do you have any structural design experience?  In Illinois, Professional Engineering and Structural Engineering are mutually exclusive.  Now might be a good time to figure out what you want to do for a living.

https://www.idfpr.com/FAQ/DPR/SE_faq.pdf


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 23, 2020)

Reverse Polish said:


> Why would you ever want to subject yourself to the SE exam if you just took the PE in Civil-Transportation?  Do you have any structural design experience?
> 
> https://www.idfpr.com/FAQ/DPR/SE_faq.pdf


I did a structural focus in college, but my field is transportation. My work does have bridge designers and they are required to have their SE license. It was just something I was thinking about, I think it would be pretty awesome to be involved in bridge design. I do not have any design experience in practice. I do agree with you on that, and I appreciate your response.


----------



## EBAT75 (Oct 24, 2020)

Structural engineering is something you may not want to switch to after some years in another sub-set of civil engineering. As CUniverse also points out, you may be better served to look into gaining structural experience. If you are with a DOT now you can try to get a lateral move to their Bridge Design teams.

Their are some caveats though. You will then be accepted by most Boards for SE exam Bridges. If you look at the NCEES website you will see the relatively small numbers that take Bridges SE exam. It is a smaller market segment. But if that is your passion, go after it.

Also, States like California require you to have an active CA PE License for 3 years before you can apply to take the SE exam there.

In today’s engineering world there is no place for generalists who can get to work on different sectors, and become well rounded civil engineers. I was a rolling stone, in keeping with the old adage, gathered no moss, but became well rounded and polished. I don’t need moss anyway! Good luck with your soul searching.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Oct 26, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> I did a structural focus in college, but my field is transportation. My work does have bridge designers and they are required to have their SE license. It was just something I was thinking about, I think it would be pretty awesome to be involved in bridge design. I do not have any design experience in practice. I do agree with you on that, and I appreciate your response.


To sit for the SE exam in Illinois, you'll need to have a minimum of 4 years of verifiable structural design experience.  Two of those years have to be in Responsible Charge.  Because Illinois licenses structural engineers separately from professional engineers, your civil design experience to date doesn't count.  Hope that helps.

The SE exam is a monster (read posts from folks who sat for it last week), and I've known some PhDs to have a tough time with it.  I'm not trying to discourage you (in fact, I applaud your ambition), but rather demonstrate that SE licensure is a grueling long-term commitment.  Perhaps your bridge design colleagues will be happy to talk to you about their practice.      

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Responsible Person (Oct 28, 2020)

"Responsible Charge"


----------

